# us retired military



## Asahi (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello,
I had a few questions for any retired us military folks out there. I was wondering about how you are working your retiree pay from military and what services are offered of any from the VA. I was also wondering about TRICARE in Thailand does it exist or not.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

This would be the first place to start answering your questions;

Joint United States Military Advisory Group Thailand


----------

